# amar a alguém ou amar alguém.



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tenho dúvidas com o uso da preposição em frases como essas:

Amar a alguém ou amar alguém.
Ligar a alguém, ou ligar alguém.

Também acontce com Ninguém.

Pelo menos eu sei que com você não se usa, fica assim, amar você... etc.

Quero sair já dessa dúvida, desse erro. É estúpido mas me confunde.

Agradeço desde já meninos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Vanda

Pode ficar tranqüila que confunde quase que todo mundo.
Amar alguém- verbo transitivo direto -  Ter afeição, dedicação ou devoção a; prezar/  Sentir prazer em; apreciar muito, gostar de.
Ex.: Amar o próximo, amar a vida.

Ligar para alguém (transitivo indireto (Brasil)) - Comunicar-se, ou tentar comunicar-se, por telefone; telefonar, tocar.
Ex.: Liguei para o João/ ligar para ele.


----------



## Outsider

_Ligar_ usa-se sempre com preposição quando se refere a pessoas: _ligar para_ ou _ligar a_. É um verbo intransitivo.

Quanto a amar, existem as duas possibilidades: _amar alguém_ ou _amar a alguém_. No entanto, a primeira é antiquada.


----------



## Tomby

Cara Estefanía: que querer dizer com "ligar"? 
Telefonar, engatar ou paquerar? 
Cumprimentos!

P.S. 
Quanto a "amar" transcrevo o que diz uma gramática (ano 1994) que tenho:
_Cuando se trata de un complemento directo de persona, a diferencia del español, en portugués no se utiliza la preposición "a": _
Ex.: "João amava Teresa".

Por favor, não quero discordar com o admirado Outsider porque ele é uma pessoa culta cuja língua vernácula é a portuguesa.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

> Cara Estefanía: *(o)* que *quer* dizer com "ligar"?
> Telefonar, engatar ou paquerar?
> Cumprimentos!


 
Engatar? não não isso não, simples estou a referir-me a uma ligação de outro tipo, telefonar.

Tombatossals, sei que você quase nem erra, e por isso até penso que esses aí podem ser correções erradas. Se for assim, não se incomode comigo, veleu?



> P.S.
> Quanto a "amar" transcrevo o que diz uma gramática (ano 1994) que tenho:
> _Cuando se trata de un complemento directo de persona, a diferencia del español, en portugués no se utiliza la preposición "a": _
> Ex.: "Jo*ã*o amava Teresa".


 
Muito interessante o que você me está contando, a gramática... Isso explica: amar você.



> Por favor, não quero discordar com o admirado Outsider porque ele é uma pessoa culta cuja língua vernácula é a portuguesa.


 
Admirado? admiradora sou eu de todos vocês meninos, vocês são muito bons, pessoas inteligentes. As línguas sem dúvida a especialidade de vocês. Sou a fã númeno um desse fórum, agradeço um montão.
 
*Vanda*, *Outsider*, *Tombatossals*, um beijo e meu agradecimento.


----------



## spielenschach

Quem disser que pode *amar alguém* a vida inteira é porque mente

(Florbela Espanca)


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> P.S.
> Quanto a "amar" transcrevo o que diz uma gramática (ano 1994) que tenho:
> _Cuando se trata de un complemento directo de persona, a diferencia del español, en portugués no se utiliza la preposición "a": _
> Ex.: "João amava Teresa".
> 
> Por favor, não quero discordar com o admirado Outsider porque ele é uma pessoa culta cuja língua vernácula é a portuguesa.


Claro, Tombatossals. "Amar a" é raríssimo em português, mas aparece em alguns registos arcaizantes, como na expressão "amar a Deus".


----------



## Vanda

Ah, interessante esse negócio do objeto direto preposicionado como no caso de amar a Deus. Vejam que interessante o uso facultativo e o uso obrigatório da preposição com o objeto direto, (o verbo amar em questão)!

Mais aqui.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Muito obrigado! Estou estudando português há dois anos e sempre tive essa dúvida.


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> Quanto a amar, existem as duas possibilidades: _amar alguém_ ou _amar a alguém_. No entanto, a primeira é antiquada.


Só agora notei que disse isto ao contrário! 

"Amar a alguém" é que é arcaico. O normal é "amar alguém".


----------



## ManPaisa

Outsider said:


> Só agora notei que disse isto ao contrário!
> 
> "Amar a alguém" é que é arcaico. O normal é "amar alguém".


 
Veinte padrenuestros y dos avemarías como penitencia.


----------



## Outsider

¡Así será!


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> Claro, Tombatossals. "Amar a" é raríssimo em português, mas aparece em alguns registos arcaizantes, como na expressão "amar a Deus".


Só uma pergunta: Deus é complemento directo de pessoa? Deus é pessoa? Afinal, Amo *a Deus* como amo *a Pátria,* gramaticalmente falando.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Mas em "amo a Pátria" o "a" é um artigo definido, e não uma preposição...


----------

